

Would you leave on a UFO today? - jaltucher
http://www.jamesaltucher.com/2011/03/would-you-leave-on-a-ufo-today-and-other-mini-escape-ideas/

======
anonymous246
Whoa. I've discussed this myself in my ... youth. Now I don't for fear of
being labeled as a weirdo. I think still think I would go.

The universe and the brain are both infinite: you can feel the same way either
by looking inwards (connecting to people, meditating etc) or by exploring the
wonders of the universe. Guess what evolution has equipped most of to do
better? Sorry about the babbling. :)

~~~
jaltucher
You ever have one of those days though where its just hard to look inwards.
Harder than usual, even if you are into meditation, prayer, etc.

I've had a couple of days like that this week.

Sometimes you just want to go to a firing range and fire some guns for awhile.

